# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  προβλημα με desktop υπολογιστη δεν ανοιγει

## XALOULIS90

καλησπερα εκει που δουλευα ειμουν απλα στο word ξαφνικα κολησε το πσ (δεν κουνοτιαν το ποντικι και λοιπα)...θεωρησα οτι απλα εφαγε ενα κολημα το κλεινω με το παρατεταμενο κουμπι. μετα τον ξαναανοιγω και εφοσον δουλευει το κουτι ανεμιστηρακια και λοιπα μεχρι και τα λαμπακια φορτισης στο κουτι δεν μου δειχνει τιποτα η οθονη και ειναι σβηστη σαν να μην παιρνει εξοδο απο την καρτα γραφικων.. 

Υ.Γ.
εχω δοκιμασει την οθονη σε αλλο πσ δουλευει μια χαρα ..
εχω βγαλει την μπαταρια απο την μητρικη μηπως εφαγε κανα κολημα και πατουσα το ρεσετ για να 0 το ρευμα...
εχω βγαλει μνημες, σκληρο και καρτα γραφικων τα καθαρισα και τιποτα παλι .....
ολα μεσα φαινονται να δουλευοθν κανονικα εφοσον δεν μοιριζει κατι καμενο και ολα τα ηλεκτρονικα εχουν την σωστη θερμοκρασια που ειχαν ..

τι μπορει να φταιει...?

παρακαλω οποιος γνωριζει ας βοηθησει 
ευχαριστω εκ των πρωτερον

----------


## takisegio

χωρις μνημες "κορναρει";;

----------


## XALOULIS90

οχι και αυτο ειναι που με τρομαζει και με κανει να σκεφτω για μητρικη ....

----------


## takisegio

εισαι σε καλο δρομο τι socket ειναι;

----------


## XALOULIS90

εννοεις ?

----------


## JOUN

Εκτος της καρτας γραφικων,μηπως η μητρικη εχει και ενσωματωμενη;

Υ.Γ Λαμπακια φορτισης;;; Τι εννοεις;

----------


## XALOULIS90

οχι δυστηχως .
τα λαμπακια στο μπροστινο μερος του κουτιου ......

----------


## JOUN

Αφου ετσι κιαλλιως δεν παιζει η μητρικη, αν μπορεις με καποιο τροπο να ζεστανεις το τσιπακι με την ψυκτρα που ειναι διπλα στον επεξεργαστη να μας πεις αν φτιαχνει εστω και για λιγο..Πες και τι μοντελο ειναι η μητρικη.

----------


## XALOULIS90

βασικα πανω γραφει Κ7ΩΤ4Α+ δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως και πολλα απο το πσ μονο καποια βασικα ειναι λιγο παλια παντως εχει athlon επεηεργαστει και η καρτα γραφικων ειναι agp 
αυτο με το ζεσταμα δεν μπορω να το κανω γιατι δεν εχω πιστολακη

----------


## JOUN

Μαλιστα..Αφου δεν θυμασαι και πολλα και δεν κανεις καν τον κοπο να δεις,φανταζομαι περιμενεις καποιος απο εμας να πατησει ενα κουμπι και να φτιαξει μονη της η μητρικη,ετσι;

----------


## XALOULIS90

τι με ρωτησες και δεν σου απαντησα και λες οτι δεν κανω τον κοπο να δω ?

----------


## JOUN

> βασικα πανω γραφει Κ7ΩΤ4Α+ δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως



Μητρικη με Ω στο ονομα προφανως δεν υπαρχει..
Τεσπα  καλη τυχη..

----------


## XALOULIS90

καλως αυτο ειναι ενα προφανες λαθος και αφου ολα τα αλλα ειναι στα αγγλικα αυτο θα ειναι στα ελληνικα δεν νομιζω τεσπα v ειναι για οποιους δεν το καταλαβαν ..

----------


## kontras

> εχω βγαλει την μπαταρια απο την μητρικη μηπως εφαγε κανα κολημα και πατουσα το ρεσετ για να 0 το ρευμα...
> εχω βγαλει μνημες, σκληρο και καρτα γραφικων τα καθαρισα και τιποτα παλι .....
> ολα μεσα φαινονται να δουλευοθν κανονικα εφοσον δεν μοιριζει κατι καμενο και ολα τα ηλεκτρονικα εχουν την σωστη θερμοκρασια που ειχαν ..
> 
> τι μπορει να φταιει...?
> 
> παρακαλω οποιος γνωριζει ας βοηθησει 
> ευχαριστω εκ των πρωτερον



Καταρχάς μια διευκρίνηση. για τον στατικό ηλεκτρισμό δεν πατάμε το reset αλλά το power....δοκίμασε το και αυτό μπας και αν και δεν νομίζω.ερώτηση τώρα όταν τον ανάβεις βλέπεις τα λαμπάκια να αναβοσβήνουν συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του dvd πlayer αν έχεις;;;; τότε είναι το κλασικο κόλλημα που τρώνε στην εκκίνηση.το ότι δεν σου κάνει μπιπ σημαίνει ότι ο επεξεργαστής σου δεν ξεκινάει τα διαβάζει τα δεδομένα εκκίνησης από το BIOS. οπότε ξεκινάς να έλεγχεις τα εύκολα πρώτα που είναι τροφοδοτικό μνήμες. για το τροφοδοτικό υπάρχει και τρόπος να το ελέγξεις με πολύμετρο αν το ψάξεις στο google θα δεις και νομίζω πιο παλιαείχα πετύχει και στο φόρουμ.αλλα καλύτερα να συνδεθει σε κάποιο άλλο pc.ή και τα δύο για μεγαλυτερη σιγουρια μν κλαιμε και για το δεύτερο :Tongue2: ....αν είναι αυτα έχει καλώς αν δεν...μετά είναι σε επεξεργαστη /μητρηκή και εκεί είναι λιγο σκούρα τα πράγματα γτ πρεπει να βρεις ίδιου socket πραγματα για να τα δοκιμάσεις και επείδη είναι λίγο παλία μπορεί να τραβήξεις ζόρι για να το ελενξεις.... ξεκίνα με αυτά με το μηχανημα πανάλαφρο χωρις σκληρους dvd και τα συναφή και μετά βλέπουμε....

----------


## XALOULIS90

τα λαμπακια αναβουν και αυτα απο τα dvd σαν να ξεκιναει κανονικα αλλα δεν εχω εικονα .οι τασεις ειναι σωστες μετρημενες.δεν μπορω να δω ουτε το bios εβγαλα και μνημες παλι το ιδιο τα εβγαλα ολα και ξεκινησα παλι το ιδιο δεν εχω εικονα .... :Sad:

----------


## xampos

Δεν μπορεις να βρεις καμια γραφικών απο κανα φίλο σου να την  βαλεις επάνω να κάνεις μια δοκιμή. Φαντάζομαι ότι κοιταξες και το καλώδιο αν και το συπτωμα αυτο που κόλλησε δεν νομίζω να είναι απο το καλλώδιο αλλά καμια φορά δεν ξέρεις.

----------


## XALOULIS90

> Δεν μπορεις να βρεις καμια γραφικών απο κανα φίλο σου να την  βαλεις επάνω να κάνεις μια δοκιμή. Φαντάζομαι ότι κοιταξες και το καλώδιο αν και το συπτωμα αυτο που κόλλησε δεν νομίζω να είναι απο το καλλώδιο αλλά καμια φορά δεν ξέρεις.





ναι αυτο προσπαθω για να δοκιμασω 
ααπο καλωδια τα κοιταξα ολα μιαχαρα ειναι .....

----------


## kontras

> Δεν μπορεις να βρεις καμια γραφικών απο κανα φίλο σου να την  βαλεις επάνω να κάνεις μια δοκιμή. Φαντάζομαι ότι κοιταξες και το καλώδιο αν και το συπτωμα αυτο που κόλλησε δεν νομίζω να είναι απο το καλλώδιο αλλά καμια φορά δεν ξέρεις.



Βασικά δοκίμασε και χωρίς κάρτα γραφικών. κανονικά θα πρέπει να αρχίσει τα προειδοποιητικά μπιπ. αλλά δεν νομίζω να είναι αυτό γτ δεν ξεκινάει να διαβάζει BIOS. ΜΗτρική μου μυρίζει.... κοίταξς αν έχει κανέναν φουσκωμένο πυκνωτη;;;

----------


## myron

Πριν αρχίσεις να ψάχνεσαι για μητρικές, δοκίμασε κάτι πιό φθηνό πρώτα:

Άλλαξε μπαταρία στη μητρική. Μπορεί να ακούγεται "κουφό" αλλά έχω προσωπική εμπειρία από μηχάνημα που είχε διάφορα τρελλά συμπτώματα (δεν άνοιγε, δεν έβλεπε δίσκους...) και τελικά με μια μπαταριούλα έγινε περδίκι!

----------


## picdev

μητρική ή επεξερταστή είναι το πρόβλημα οπως το κόβω, και επειδή καινούρια δεν υπάρχουν, καλύτερα πάρει ενα καινούριο pc, 
μητρικη ram και cpu 110-120ε για να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο και να πιάσουν τόπο τα λεφτά του, ελπίζω να έχεις sata δισκο γιατί πλέον οι mB βγαίνουν χωρίς ide

----------

